

When Maps Shouldn’t Be Maps - bayonetz
http://www.ericson.net/content/2011/10/when-maps-shouldnt-be-maps/

======
bayonetz
The non-map method they show for correlating income and flooding (and a few
other) is a great example. It's nothing but text yest still far more effective
at explaining this particular correlation.

